# ...But he's never done that before... ;)



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

....E.V.E.R! :wild:


Phooey! on Vimeo


I hope everyone in this video can take it with humour.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Really funny. You can not accuse the dogs for lack of energy or intelligence. I loved the way some of them looked at the A-frame and jump.
Kind of like uhh I think I'll pass on that today.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Loved it. Now I won't feel so bad when Hans does some of those things with me.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ohh that makes me feel so much better about our off days! Made me laugh out loud!


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

That made my day!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Hehehehehe!


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I loved it! Especially the one dog who paused for the photo op mid-bite and the one who stole the sleeve.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh, Thank you, thank you, thank you! Loved it!!!!!
Sheilah


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Hilarious!!! Especially the last one when the Mal decided to " finish" next to the judge!!! So dang funny!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Hahaha that was great! Trial day brings out a little something special in the dogs huh? Bwahahaha too funny. Although the 2 dogs that came off on the long bite came off on the same helper. I cant help but wonder if something was up with his sleeve or sleeve cover.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Loved this 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL! I saw this the other day and laughed so hard!! I thought to myself "This is definitely something I could see Storm doing to me at a trial!". 

The next day at training... I was working on the recall. I called, my trainer let her go.... and she had the most beautiful recall I've EVER seen in person! Perfect!! Straight, extremely fast, focused, and square right in front of me in the sit position... looking me straight in the eyes. I was thrilled. Next thing I know..... her focus gets interrupted... she puts her nose to the ground and takes a slow step forward... I went to grab her (trying to be stealthy)... And BAM! Off to the races! She hauls butt across the training grounds, and after following her for 10minutes, she runs straight into an empty dog run. 

Experiment tested, results came back positive..... I was right. lol! Darn dog.  

I was laughing the whole time... couldn't help it as I thought to myself "She's never done THAT!" :crazy:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:rofl: That was awesome!  I don't know if I liked the Rottie or the last one of the dog finishing beside the judge best! :wild:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kudo's to all the teams...I really needed that after effing up twice yesterday during training. Handler error both times/my poor dog!
I loved the last bit....dog fussing next to the judge...He really rocked the schmoozing.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

That was awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Hilarious. I laughed so hard I cried. I swear one of the sables looked like Fiona. I would be the handler that could not throw the dumbbell. I have actually went to throw a tennis ball for Fiona to chase and hit myself in the face With the ball ... More than once. And Fiona would start to run and then turn around and come back. At the a frame, she would be like, why I am I going over this, didn't anyone notice you can go around.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

So funny!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

what a great video. Good to see that the dogs were happy and relaxed. And loved the tails on Dobie (and ears) and the Rottie.
Dogs are so fun, proof that Schutzhund is just a game for them.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha, animals have a great way of bringing us back down to earth when we start to assume!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

That trial must have been a riot!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL!! Great share Mrs. K.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder if the lines on the field have been confusing to the dogs.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hysterical!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I felt like that (all of that) at our last trial lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

The person who cant throw the dumbell yeah thats me.This winter I went to kick Lucky's soccer ball missed the ball with my foot but got my toe caught on the frozen snow and landed on his ball. He had started to run then looked back at me and just sat down. Although I see their(dogs) point with the high jump.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I loved it, and I specially loved that all the errors where made by dogs having too much fun and enjoy the sport a bit too much.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

ok, I don't train in Schutzhund or anything like that, but I cracked up at these because who amongst us hasn't had a dog that just got overly excited and just reacted totally unexpectedly to something they've done correctly 500 times. It reminded me of me taping a video for Sasha's rescue to show her how she'd progressed and I told her to "over" and she was so excited (because we were training and she got ramped up) and she hopped up like a bunny and jump-spun in a circle lol! Sometimes you just gotta laugh.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG I'm laughing so hard I have tears in my eyes. Loved the rottie looking at the jump like "Ummm....yeah.... I'd rather not. HEY! Wanna come get this thing?" 

You can tell those dogs are having perhaps just a little too much fun. Too funny.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh, my... I'm _very_ familiar with that "jump up at the handler's face when you finish" move.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

And I'm familiar with "going through the hurdle, returning through the A-frame" LOL.

Look at this dog at minute 8:00 and how confused he is with the apport falling upwards


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> Oh, my... I'm _very_ familiar with that "jump up at the handler's face when you finish" move.


Me too. Fiona does it because she is so proud of herself.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

